# Need a Driver for this Digital Microscope!!!



## 3400 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi guys,

I am pulling my hair out trying to find a driver for this microscope, (I lost the CD) http://www.dealextreme.com/p/bw908c...croscope-camera-with-8-led-illumination-35636

I have Googled and cannot find anything that will work, Anyone got any ideas?


Thanks


----------



## SaiZo (Apr 27, 2011)

Go here:
http://www.coolmicroscope.com/
And press "download" and download the drivers. It is the same model as the Califone USB digital microscope (same as you have).


----------



## a111087 (Apr 27, 2011)

company that makes them is Brightwell Technology Ltd.

http://brightwell.en.alibaba.com/productlist.html

you might want to contact them and find out if they can provide you with a link to drivers.

but, as you might already know, this is Chinese company and even their manual is translated poorly, so you might not get a good answer from them. 
Good luck!


----------



## 3400 (Apr 28, 2011)

SaiZo said:


> Go here:
> http://www.coolmicroscope.com/
> And press "download" and download the drivers. It is the same model as the Califone USB digital microscope (same as you have).



Will not load the software plugged in or not,,, Hmm I emailed the company on the post below. will see if anyone responds..

Thanks


----------



## mnehoda (Dec 30, 2015)

Por favor, tengo Windows 10 y necesito el Controlador para el Microscopio Digital BW-400X.

Please, I have Windows 10 and I need the driver for BW-400X Digital Microscope.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 30, 2015)

mnehoda said:


> Por favor, tengo Windows 10 y necesito el Controlador para el Microscopio Digital BW-400X.
> 
> Please, I have Windows 10 and I need the driver for BW-400X Digital Microscope.



this thread is many, many years old.


----------

